# James Horner: Oscar-winning Titanic composer dies in crash



## Flash (Jun 23, 2015)

James Horner, the Hollywood composer who wrote the Oscar-winning score for Titanic, has died in a California plane crash aged 61.A trained pilot, he is reported to have been alone aboard a small private plane which crashed north of Santa Barbara on Monday morning.


He won one Oscar for the Titanic film score and another for its theme song.
The musician shared his second Oscar with lyricist Will Jennings for best original song, the hugely successful My Heart Will Go On, sung by Celine Dion

James Horner: Oscar-winning Titanic composer dies in crash - BBC News


----------

